# Unhappy owners at Celebrity Resorts Indian Shores?



## Conan (Dec 16, 2007)

I have an opportunity to buy RCI points at this resort for next-to-nothing (apart from the maintenance costs, of course).

I already own another Celebrity property (Riverview Resort in Cape Cod) so I understand maintenance fees tend to rise and special assessments are always a possibility.

Is that what the problem's been at Indian Shores?  Anything I should know?


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 16, 2007)

rklein001 said:


> I have an opportunity to buy RCI points at this resort for next-to-nothing (apart from the maintenance costs, of course).
> 
> I already own another Celebrity property (Riverview Resort in Cape Cod) so I understand maintenance fees tend to rise and special assessments are always a possibility.
> 
> Is that what the problem's been at Indian Shores?  Anything I should know?


Celebrity stinks, stay away from anything they are involved with.  They sell their owner lists to anyone.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually, Celebrity never sells their owner lists to anyone. They do engage third party marketing for RCI points conversion sales, that is it.

Many owners of timeshares believe that the marketing calls they get for rental or sales "help" come from developers selling owner lists, in fact it comes from companies that "harvest" owner listings from public record deed filings. 

Ask anyone who purchases a new house, for the first year or two, you get targeted "welcome to the neighborhood" mailings from dry cleaners, etc.

These are from the same info source...the County Recorder of Deeds Public Records.

I own units at 4 Celebrity Resorts/Sections...


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd like to believe you John, but I don't.   95% of the calls that I get from the slime are about Celebrity.  95% of what I own is NOT Celebrity.  You do the math.  Celebrity or their employees sell their lists.




johnmfaeth said:


> Actually, Celebrity never sells their owner lists to anyone. They do engage third party marketing for RCI points conversion sales, that is it.
> 
> Many owners of timeshares believe that the marketing calls they get for rental or sales "help" come from developers selling owner lists, in fact it comes from companies that "harvest" owner listings from public record deed filings.
> 
> ...


----------



## silvib (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't think we've received calls or correspondence from third party companies during our ownership at a Celebrity Resort.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Believe what you will, but what I say is correct. If Celebrity sold lists, they would contain my unlisted home number which is my primary with them. I have never had a call in 4 years of multiple unit ownership with the one exception of a single invite to a RCI points hocking "owners update" held in my area.

An unlisted number and do not call list registration are an unbeatable pair for such things.

No disrespect to you Joe, I agree with you about 98% of the time.

Happy Monday !

John


----------



## lweaverk (Dec 19, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Believe what you will, but what I say is correct. If Celebrity sold lists, they would contain my unlisted home number which is my primary with them. I have never had a call in 4 years of multiple unit ownership with the one exception of a single invite to a RCI points hocking "owners update" held in my area.
> 
> ...


Hey!
Sort of changing the subject, but I'm an RCI member who wants a last minute room at/near Indian Shores for 12/30, 12/31 and 1/1/08.
I have freinds staying at a beach house there and want to visit with them.
Know of anything available for reasonable cost?
lweaverk


----------

